# No Channel Guide & No Timers



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought I would post up my problem and what I did to fix it in case someone else runs into this same problem. Over the past couple of days, I noticed that the channel guide was only going out 1-2 hours into the future. Anything beyond that, it just said "not available" or something along those lines. When I got home today and noticed it still doing it, I checked my timers and everything is missing or gone.

I tried resetting the receiver both via the reset button and unplugging the receiver. It would never seem to try and download the channel guide. 

There is also nothing in the menu for forcing a channel guide download.

So I looked online for some assistance and found a couple of ideals. The first step was to use the check switch button in the Point Dish option in Settings. This didn't do anything. I then disconnected the coax cable from the receiver and reran the check switch. Performing this, the check switch ran thru a much longer check, something like 38 things. After it completed, I told it to save these new settings and therefore deleting the old settings. This should delete all of the satellite and channel settings. I then backed out of the menu settings completely to get back to the TV screen. Once I did this, the channel guide download started and downloaded itself. After completion, since the satellite settings were missing, I had to go back and perform the check switch again. I let it run and saved the settings. It now had the all the satellite settings. I backed out to see if the signal on the TV started and it did; it also had to complete some additional channel guide downloads. It is now back to normal with the channel guide going will into the future and my timers were back as well.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I have seen where multiple check switch tests were needed to download the guide on the 922. Thanks.



jikhead said:


> I thought I would post up my problem and what I did to fix it in case someone else runs into this same problem. Over the past couple of days, I noticed that the channel guide was only going out 1-2 hours into the future. Anything beyond that, it just said "not available" or something along those lines. When I got home today and noticed it still doing it, I checked my timers and everything is missing or gone.
> 
> I tried resetting the receiver both via the reset button and unplugging the receiver. It would never seem to try and download the channel guide.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Is there not a more sure fire (quicker!) way to reload the Guide?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The only way to load the full guide is after a checkswitch, though to be fair... I don't know that forcing a checkswitch on the 922 actually does that like it does on the 622/722 receivers. I haven't had to do that in a while, but my memory tells me that the 922 doesn't do an EPG download after a checkswitch like the other receivers.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I do a system diagnostics test,after it's done turn the receiver off(standby) for 30 minutes,the EPG should reload.


----------



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, when I got in bed last night I noticed that this problem had occurred again. I waited until tonight to take a look at it. Since it was still there tonight, I first ran the check switch test. It completed fine, but afterwards, I was unable to get a signal and couldn't select any channels. So I decided to try a reboot next. After the reboot, it began downloading the channel guide. Once it was completed, the first current hour of programming was listed but not the rest. I went and did something and gave it a few minutes to complete. When I came back to check, the full channel guide was now there.

Kind of getting tired of this receiver. This is a refurb I got when my original one went out in March after 3 years. This refurb has not performed anywhere near like my original. I'm probably going to switch to a different provider in the near future; since customer service won't let me get a Hopper even with a new contract. I really don't understand why providers won't give existing customers any deals. I went thru this when I was on DirecTV: gave them 5 opportunities to save me as a customer. Only after I switched to Dish and called to cancel where they then interested in keeping me as a customer. Now it seems Dish is doing the same thing.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jikhead said:


> Well, when I got in bed last night I noticed that this problem had occurred again. I waited until tonight to take a look at it. Since it was still there tonight, I first ran the check switch test. It completed fine, but afterwards, I was unable to get a signal and couldn't select any channels. So I decided to try a reboot next. After the reboot, it began downloading the channel guide. Once it was completed, the first current hour of programming was listed but not the rest. I went and did something and gave it a few minutes to complete. When I came back to check, the full channel guide was now there.
> 
> Kind of getting tired of this receiver. This is a refurb I got when my original one went out in March after 3 years. This refurb has not performed anywhere near like my original. I'm probably going to switch to a different provider in the near future; since customer service won't let me get a Hopper even with a new contract. I really don't understand why providers won't give existing customers any deals. I went thru this when I was on DirecTV: gave them 5 opportunities to save me as a customer. Only after I switched to Dish and called to cancel where they then interested in keeping me as a customer. Now it seems Dish is doing the same thing.


For DISH's best offer call and talk to their Loyalty Department,you could also check out www.dishdepot.com for the best offer on purchasing DISH receivers(purchased DISH receivers have no commitments).If you purchase make sure you have the DISH Service Plan on your account and DISH will install it for $15.


----------

